# New bench, what are some of these features?



## Reefmespla (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello all,

I recently bought two workbenches at an estate sale. One bench is a traditional hardwood bench with some drawers in it, the other bench is a large home made bench with a lathe built in and a ton of other features and fixtures I am still trying to figure out. I have some pictures of some of these features and was hoping some of you could help my figure this bench out or at least leverage some of the cool features.

First let's talk about this arrangement of clamps and vice's down the side of the unit. As you can see there is a board that clamps into one end then a hand screw in the middle and a bench vice on the far end. I have no idea what all this is for? Thoughts? Is this some form of leg vice???














































The second part is the giant bench screw press on top of the bench! This thing is neat! I am thinking for glueing up layers for segmented turnings? Anybody want to take a guess, it is really nice and the screw is East German made.



















Like I said the bench came with a lathe, it an old Carba-Tec mini lathe. The real selling point is that the lathe is loaded! It has the Carba-Tec threading machine, a nice steady rest, and a homemade disc sander attachment!



















Now let's talk about small wooden jigs! These benches came with TONS of them!!! Here are some pictures, please let me know if anything looks useful or if you can at least figure out what it is?








































































And finally the traditional bench, I know what this is.










So any ideas or thoughts, there is a lot of really neat intricate parts and pieces to this bench.

Thanks for the looking and any help you can provide!

Reef


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Very intriguing jigs and some nice workbenches. I haven't a clue what the jigs could be for.


----------

